# Moon Suit!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aerojet 1958 Moon Suit

Since Monarch Model promised us a model of the 1958 Aerojet Moon Suit, but never came through, Modern Age Kits decided to come forth with a beautiful, cleanly cast, easy to build resin kit. It's about 1/16 scale. The clear resin isn't perfect, so you can't read the "BOB" decal I made for the astronaut's name tag. , but it's an excellent kit.

It was supposed to have red stripes, but I like yellow better. Red and black number decals are provided to match the real prototype suit built 60 years ago, but I pulled a yellow 2 from a WWII German fighter anyway.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Major Matt Mason!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Major Matt Mason!


Looks more like the illegitimate love child of Michael Rennie and John Turturro to me.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Regardless it looks great.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice build!

I did a search for Modern age kits and came up empty.
Are they still around?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very cool! I was really looking forward to that Monarch kit, but alas, it was not to be!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> I did a search for Modern age kits and came up empty.
> Are they still around?


There are like 5 different names on the instruction sheet. "Modern Age" is the one molded onto the bottom of the base along with the name of the sculptor. I'll try to remember to check when I get home tonight.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice job John! Been eyeing that Moon Suit for a while. 

The company is called Futuristic Models.

FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/Futuristic-Robots-200045263388228/app/251458316228/

Website: https://futuristicmodel.ecwid.com/


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again, another expertly built and expertly photographed masterpiece. By the way, I really dig that color scheme.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Diving suits are very nice.



veedubb67 said:


> Nice job John! Been eyeing that Moon Suit for a while.
> 
> The company is called Futuristic Models.
> 
> ...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I love that the astronaut is wearing a button down, dress shirt on the moon.

Very fashionable!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody!
Thanks for finding web info, Veedubb!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Moon Suit*

In 1/16th scale. That's pretty small. I would have hoped for at least 1/8th scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah - I think it's about 4 1/2" tall (minus the antennae).


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Huh, on the website it says without the antennae on the top, it's just under 6 inches tall.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just remembered something- When the starship Voyager was conceived they planned on a number of things which could be used in stories but never did. One was a EVA 'Bottle-Suit' which would leave the ship through two exit hatches- those were the hexagonal shapes on the underside of the primary hull towards the rear.
The Bottle Suits were a modern version of this classic Moon Suit with some specialized arms and without the legs...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds like they were more likely referencing the Von Braun bottle suit concept:
1954 - "Bottle Suit" - Wernher von Braun / Walt Disney (American) - cyberneticzoo.com


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Sounds like they were more likely referencing the Von Braun bottle suit concept:
> 1954 - "Bottle Suit" - Wernher von Braun / Walt Disney (American) - cyberneticzoo.com


Might be- it has been a long time since I saw the illustration of the planned bottle suit.


----------

